# My villager has a crush on me! XD



## Amykins (Jul 18, 2013)

It is so CUTE! Tank, the cabbage-headed rhino, ran up to me and said something like "you're so pretty and soft, and your eyes sparkle..." then he blushed, flipped out and ran off all shy. It was weird, but also sort of adorable ^^

Have any of you guys had other weird, unexpected villager interactions?


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 18, 2013)

Hrms... that's quite awesome!  I think all my villagers are male except Marcel?  She's the kangaroo w/ baby Marcel, so that's that... ^o^


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 18, 2013)

YESSSS!!!

CHIEF's GAY!!!

MY GAY LOVER!!!!

in WW he nicknamed me sweetie and told me this "I like you sweetie, dont ever change" and he blushed.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

Ahahah that's adorable. I haven't really had an experience like that yet. Well, except Kyle who randomly sends me letters all the time telling me how awesome I am ^_^

Everyone in my town is shipping Bruce and Kiki it's so cute lol


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 18, 2013)

Isabella said:


> Ahahah that's adorable. I haven't really had an experience like that yet. Well, except Kyle who randomly sends me letters all the time telling me how awesome I am ^_^
> 
> Everyone in my town is shipping Bruce and Kiki it's so cute lol



Kyle always signs his letters "Love ya, Kyle" or "love, Kyle" if that means anything


----------



## Beanie (Jul 18, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Hrms... that's quite awesome!  I think all my villagers are male except Marcel?  She's the kangaroo w/ baby Marcel, so that's that... ^o^



I think Marcie is the one you are talking about  Marcel is the dog and I have both of them! 

Well Carmen came over for a visit...she kept saying how it makes her feel so welcomed and joked about moving in haha!


----------



## Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

That's so cute. XD


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 18, 2013)

I think Lolly has a thing for Punchy. She had me bring him over to her house and then preceded to ask him to come by later to have cake with her while blushing.


----------



## Cosmo (Jul 18, 2013)

Phil is always constantly inviting me over to his house. He said he feels like we'll have deeper conversation indoors. And sometimes he would randomly come over to my house. One time I had a lace tank display in one of my room and he said "Oh, a lace tank, eh? Is that for a special occasion" some where along that line. It totally made me LMAO.


----------



## Jay (Jul 18, 2013)

Cosmo said:


> Phil is always constantly inviting me over to his house. He said he feels like we'll have deeper conversation indoors. And sometimes he would randomly come over to my house. One time I had a lace tank display in one of my room and he said "Oh, a lace tank, eh? Is that for a special occasion" some where along that line. It totally made me LMAO.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Amykins (Jul 18, 2013)

XD omg, your villagers are shipping?!  LOL!!! That's awesome! I do sorta wish that your villagers really COULD date one another, though. It'd give the game so much depth.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 18, 2013)

*So I didn't know they could crush back on you until recently. Lionel moved in and I was immediately in love with that moustache and his charm. So first thing I did was send him a very long love letter. He STILL pops that letter up all the time and tells me how much it means to him and blushes. He is always complimenting me. The other day he said how daring I looked in my glasses and that it was either the glasses, or I am just that daring and blushed. The next day he sent me another pair of glasses to be daring in. These are only a few examples. 

I also managed to take a picture in his house where it appears we are kissing haha.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmo said:


> Phil is always constantly inviting me over to his house. He said he feels like we'll have deeper conversation indoors. And sometimes he would randomly come over to my house. One time I had a lace tank display in one of my room and he said "Oh, a lace tank, eh? Is that for a special occasion" some where along that line. It totally made me LMAO.



Oh my. I say Phil has other intentions! lol


----------



## Amykins (Jul 18, 2013)

This is off-topic, but your town name is APERTURE? *squee!*


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a feeling Phil is flirting with me, too. I keep sending him letters telling him that he really should just come out already--I mean Our Town flag is the rainbow flag--but he'll flirt and flirt, but still isn't out.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

Amykins said:


> XD omg, your villagers are shipping?!  LOL!!! That's awesome! I do sorta wish that your villagers really COULD date one another, though. It'd give the game so much depth.


Yesss! it's the cutest thing ever. Bruce does the shyness emote when he talks about Kiki, and like 5 other villagers talked about how "close" they are and ahhh...Kyle usually says something like "Did you notice how close they are? I hope you have someone close to you like that, Isa." I was like... (ﾉ> ヮ<)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ THE CUTENESS IT BURNSSSS


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 18, 2013)

Camofrog has an obvious crush on me...But he stalks me constantly, always asking if I'm home ect. It kinda creeps me out tbh


----------



## niightwind (Jul 18, 2013)

That's adorable. :3 In my head Bob & Tangy are a couple now. Their houses are next to each other and I almost always see them outside together. Like one of them walks over the bridge, the other goes with 'em. Stinky is exceptionally sweet to me, but in my head he likes Oliviaaaaa soooooo Stinky stahp flirting D: And Tabby & Monique are in love because I um <3. And Katt is single and is like a hardcore feminist who don't need no man to complete herrrr. 
Yeah I'm weird someone should take this game away from me.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 18, 2013)

lol omigosh that's so cute. i haven't had that happen to me


----------



## theviolentlolita (Jul 18, 2013)

Wendy basically stalks my one guy character Hoenheim. She pretty much sends him a letter everyday, can always be seen around his house, and when I talk to her on other characters she asks them what they think of Hoenheim. It was kind of cute at first, but today I was playing as him, rearranging my furniture, I hear a knock on the door and Wendy just barges into his house and "observing" him, saying things like "Here is the Hoenheim in his natural habitat, what a fascinating creature!" This sheep is creepy man....


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 18, 2013)

Marshal wrote me a letter talking about Cinderella, attached was a pair of slippers. I kinda thought it was adorable XD


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 19, 2013)

Amykins said:


> This is off-topic, but your town name is APERTURE? *squee!*



*Indeed it is! Can you guess what my town flag is!?*


----------



## Marceline (Jul 19, 2013)

Zell sent me what seemed to be a... love letter?! 

I'm sure everyone who has Zell in their town finds his behaviour a little... odd.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

niightwind said:


> That's adorable. :3 In my head Bob & Tangy are a couple now. Their houses are next to each other and I almost always see them outside together. Like one of them walks over the bridge, the other goes with 'em. Stinky is exceptionally sweet to me, but in my head he likes Oliviaaaaa soooooo Stinky stahp flirting D: And Tabby & Monique are in love because I um <3. And Katt is single and is like a hardcore feminist who don't need no man to complete herrrr.
> Yeah I'm weird someone should take this game away from me.



But Tabby and Monique are both female characters...


----------



## CytricAcid (Jul 19, 2013)

Kyle is so totally in love with me. He sends me letters all the time saying stuff like "This song was playing and I thought of you..." and "I wish I had a special someone to watch the stars with me, don't you know?" 
And the time I came over to his house he was like "It's so odd.... having you in my house, Cy...." with the shyness emote. HE IS LEGIT THE CUTEST I CAN'T GET OVER IT


----------



## niightwind (Jul 19, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> But Tabby and Monique are both female characters...



Yes, I know. c:


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 19, 2013)

niightwind said:


> Yes, I know. c:



That never stopped shippers before...


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 19, 2013)

Winnie has a crush on me! She was surprised to see me so I talked to her. Then she said I had nice eyes and I was awesome... Then she started blushing and then said "What am I doing? I shouldn't be saying this infront of you!"


----------



## niightwind (Jul 19, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> That never stopped shippers before...



Exactly. ^-^ I'm an odd shipper. =_=
But then again Olivia ships Whitney the Wolf and Doc the Bunny apparently so y'know its all good.


----------



## Amykins (Jul 19, 2013)

kcrojas777 said:


> *Indeed it is! Can you guess what my town flag is!?*



I'm gonna go with a naked mole rat. Gotta be the rat.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 21, 2013)

Amykins said:


> I'm gonna go with a naked mole rat. Gotta be the rat.



Companion cube... Are we referring to the same Aperture? lol
Mine is in reference to Aperture Science Laboratories from Portal.


----------



## Toeto (Jul 21, 2013)

Joey just wants to make a move on me all.the.time

He always asks if I want to become his roommate, he says things about 'let's go on a date'.
I think it's cute.


----------



## @Rosemist (Feb 26, 2014)

My villager Hans keeps sending me what can only be described as love letters. Lol. 

In his latest letter, he said that he thinks of me every time he listens to K.K. Love Song at home. XP

I didn't know villagers could have crushes!


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 26, 2014)

dang, kyle gets around. once he asked me what I think rappers are referring to when they say "shorty" in a song, and I said "a love interest", and he agreed and then asked me "do you get it now, shorty?"


----------

